# Newbie installing stove with a 6.5" OD outlet?



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all. I had a regular old (non airtight) wood stove in my small house. It had a single wall pipe on it, a heat exchanger and a class A chiminey through the roof.

I found a great deal on an older but airtight stove (Kent Sherwood '84) and picked it up for $150 in great shape. The back label reads to use 6" 24MSG pipe. I know i have 6" pipe on my old stove so thought nothing of it. I wanted to install today and realized the connector coming out the top of the stove is 6" on the inside and 6.5" on the outside so there's no way i can fit a regular 6" pipe on it. What's up? I thought maybe i'm supposed to use a double wall pipe? but is there a double wall to single wall adapter? I'd like to keep using my heat exchanger as on my older stove i think i got just as much heat out of the exchanger as i did out of the stove, plus it moves the air around which is a plus.

Any advice? I'm hoping to get this done this weekend so hopefully someone will tell me pretty quick what i need so i can run into town :D

Thanks guys


----------



## webbie (Nov 9, 2013)

Ah, you answered your own question and didn't even know it!

Pipe goes IN not over it....
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stove-pipe-assembly-debate.8276/


----------

